# Datenbankmodellierung



## moujtahid1977 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein kostenloses Tool ausser (visio)zu Datenbankmodellierung. das Datenbankschema ist unter Oracle angelegt.kann mir bitte jemand helfen?sehr dringend

Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Bitte nutz mal die Suchfunktion. Das Thema wurde schon öfters behandelt.

PS: Seit wann ist denn Visio kostenlos?


----------



## moujtahid1977 (25. Oktober 2007)

Das Tool visio kann ich nicht benutzen!


----------



## olqs (25. Oktober 2007)

Schau dir mal E/R Studio an. Davon gibts ne uneingeschränkte 30 Tage testversion


----------



## moujtahid1977 (25. Oktober 2007)

gibt kein frei verfügbare version ohne Einschränkung?


----------



## olqs (25. Oktober 2007)

Von der Software nicht.

Hab damals was für Mysql gesucht und das Tool war hilfreich und das einzige das wirklich benutzbar war.
 Ich vermute für Oracle ist die Auswahl an freien Tools noch um einiges geringer als für Mysql


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Oktober 2007)

moujtahid1977 hat gesagt.:


> Das Tool visio kann ich nicht benutzen!


Das hab ich verstanden. Meine Frage war auch ein ganz andere 

Back 2 Topic:
Freeware gibt es kaum welche. Da du hier im Forum scheinbar nicht suchen willst:
Der DB Designer wäre eins, was mir einfällt. Wird aber glaub ich nicht weiterentwickelt.


----------

